
A more detailed, colorful map - dannyw
https://blog.google/products/maps/more-detailed-colorful-map/
======
whoisjuan
I don't know if it's just me but Google Maps usability has declined a lot in
the last two years.

Before it was just so easy to look up something, set the route and go. Now it
seems that there are a lot of unnecessary steps and information. Also there's
a baffling bias toward showing directions instead of launching the live
navigation view.

They are trying so hard to make it look and work like Yelp that the overall
"job to be done" of the application which is navigation has almost become a
non first class citizen in the app.

But even with all that, the thing that I hate the most about Google Maps these
days is that somehow the "keep map up north" setting never stays off. I don't
know what I'm doing but that setting gets enabled without me intervening. And
that makes navigation in a car so hard and dangerous. I always have to open
the settings in the middle of a trip to turn it off.

~~~
OnlyOneCannolo
I actually like being shown the directions first. It's really helpful to have
an overview and understanding of the route instead of just being spoon-fed
surprise mystery directions at the last moment. Sometimes you need/want to
deviate from your plans, and a little extra spacial awareness goes a long way.

~~~
Spivak
And that's the point where you're supposed to tweak the route if you know
better. I used maps to gauge traffic on my commute but there were times when I
know they're wrong and haven't picked up on an accident yet.

~~~
OnlyOneCannolo
True! Also helps you realize if you're heading to the wrong destination.

------
akersten
So, are we losing the functionality to easily see what areas are parks
(previously green) and what areas are not? Seems like a step back in
usability.

~~~
symmitchry
At the moment I am constantly surprised by how hard to read the maps are. I
very often cannot see the roads because they are white no a white background
(on my phone).

------
zyang
Looks like a catchup feature to Apple Maps. Traffic signs must be next.

~~~
jeffbee
What a weird thing to say. Did you compare any of the examples with Apple
Maps? All of Iceland is flat gray in Apple Maps, as is Morocco.

~~~
luhn
Apple updated Maps earlier this year to include more visual details. AFAICT
it's still US-only.

[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/01/apple-delivers-a-
new-...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/01/apple-delivers-a-new-
redesigned-maps-for-all-users-in-the-united-states/)

------
mcphage
Still no traffic lights? "Turn right in 1.2 miles" will never be as easy to
follow as "turn right at the third light" (or "turn right at the McDonalds").

------
RickHull
This feature doesn't seem live in my web browser. Iceland still looks like the
old version.

~~~
KineticLensman
Not actually rolled out yet...

> This week, we’re rolling out new visual improvements

~~~
petters
Google's releases are always so anticlimactic, since they are rolling out over
a relatively long period of time.

It is, of course, the correct way of doing things, but readers will be
disappointed when they try it themselves.

(I still have not gotten the noise-cancelling feature in Meet. Not sure what's
up there)

------
dakiol
I'm wondering when Google will start to show me based-location ads (with a, of
course, "Skip" button) that interrupt me whenever I'm using their maps app

